# Any Homes Avaialable on West Coast or Mountain/Desert West ???



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

At this point I am willing to drive w/i 2-17 hours or so of SF to deliver some unreleasables to anyone in CA or a bordering state. 

Hell, I'll gladly throw in a few hundred bucks since you'd be their caregiver from hereon in.

I recently took a pair up to Charis in Portland for placement...and that's 11 hours away....

We made it a Pigeon road trip...complete with choruses of "100 Bottles of Beer".....a seedy motel.... bad-food truckstops.... and a couple of convenience-store holdups....

(It was the pigeons' idea, not mine)

But seriously...I have two here...both healed and strong but unfortunately unreleasable due to the fact that they each have a permanently compromised leg. SF Bay Area is full-up on available places...and I can never be grateful enough to those folks who took some of my pals. But we have all cashed in our re-homin' placement chips long ago, it appears.

Ivor, my friend and neighbor, also is ISO a home for some of hers, so I could bring anywhere between 1 and 6 rehabbed Ferals...Blue Bands or Black Checks....all sweethearts, really.

(Yes, I am darn serious...Phoenix/Tucson, Salt Lake City, Seattle, Portland, San Diego, LA, Shasta, Weed, Bend, Boise, Butte, Walla-Walla, Albuquerque, Santa Fe......name it.)


----------



## yvannava (Jul 10, 2010)

visalia on the list


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

I sent u my e mail in the other post.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I know of someone in your area needing hens.


----------



## yvannava (Jul 10, 2010)

in whose area


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I am assuming she means SF Bay Area.

Yvannava - PM sent. Pip...thanks; I will talk w/ Ivor and get back to you, too.

Charis...thanks.....I have no idea what sex these two are.....I do suppose I could have 'em sexed.....


----------

